# Upgrade order



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi all,

long time lurker and I haven't drunk instant coffee for years now but my morning espressos can definitely be improved.

Current setup is a 10yr old Gaggia Cubika & a cheapie Bodum blade grinder, although more often than not I just buy a bag of Lavazza ground coffee.

The Gaggia seems to do the job well enough although a descale turned into a complete strip-down including the boiler due to the gunk in there.

First step to improvement would seem to be the coffee & grinder. I'm looking at the Eureka Mignon to give you an idea of overall budget.

Am I right, or should I be replacing the Cubika first? It's inconsistent as hell but that could be me, or the coffee.

Where to start?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Definately the minion .... I dont even think anyone could safely argue for the other option.

Infact if you can't afford the minion now, just chew the beans and spit them in the basket, it will work better than tt blade


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

With a blade grinder, your weakest link is freshly ground coffee.

Get a burr grinder (a £30 hand grinder like a Porlex even), anything would be better than blades, and buy some proper freshly roasted coffee (from someone like Rave or any of the roasters advertising on here).

Your taste buds, and probably your Cubika, will thank you for it!


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Excellent, that's what I was hoping to hear (rather than replace the Cubika).

Time to treat myself to a Minion then!

Thanks.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Actually, do the roasters do tasting sets, small bags in a range of roasts? If not, any recommendations?

My favourite coffee-shop coffee is a Kenyan called Red Brick to give some idea.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Definitely! The grinder and fresh beans makes all the difference taste-wise. The machine has a relatively simple task to perform, and spending loads of money on a machine tends to make your life easier, and your coffee more consistent, but not necessarily better in absolute terms. Or put another way, a £2k machine will not make a drinkable shot from preground or even whole beans ground with a blade grinder. But if you pair a really good grinder with even a Gaggia Classic you'll get good results if you get the temperature etc right.

The Eureka Mignon is a bit of a forum favourite because it's affordable, easy to accommodate in most kitchens and punches above its weight. If you can snag one from a member here, it'll probably be about £200, should have been looked after, and you'll lose next to nothing if you upgrade.


----------



## Tamper (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi, I have a mignon I am looking to sell. Am open to offers as I have already upgraded and my Anfim should arrive this week.

btw, I am in London


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Do you mean Square Mile Red Brick? There are loads of roasters who are active here, or who advertise on the forum (look for the banner ads if using a browser rather than tapatalk). Many of them do 'taster packs' with say 4x125g bags. However it's worth noting that to get the most of a taster you need to be pretty good at dialing in. At 18g a shot, 5 attempts is most of a 125g bag. Often it's worth buying a kilo of something you like the look of, maybe a medium roast, so you don't find yourself changing bean just as you get the first one dialled in right.

PS does your handle have anything to do with Café Zee in Ealing? Just curious as I go there quite a lot. Oh and you can talk to me about motorbikes all you want in the off topic section ?


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

There is an excellent Mazzer SJ in the classifieds on here which would last you longer than a mignon.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Tamper said:


> Hi, I have a mignon I am looking to sell. Am open to offers as I have already upgraded and my Anfim should arrive this week.
> 
> btw, I am in London


I don't suppose it's a chrome mark II is it?


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

TomBurtonArt said:


> There is an excellent Mazzer SJ in the classifieds on here which would last you longer than a mignon.


From what I've read the SJ is just too big for my kitchen. I need something to slide under units. Thanks though.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The Mignon was black and I think someone has already bought it an hour ago!

You might find that a Super Jolly will fit - especially if you use a collapsible lens hood instead of the standard hopper. Lots of people here are doing that. Or using tubes.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Do you mean Square Mile Red Brick? There are loads of roasters who are active here, or who advertise on the forum (look for the banner ads if using a browser rather than tapatalk). Many of them do 'taster packs' with say 4x125g bags. However it's worth noting that to get the most of a taster you need to be pretty good at dialing in. At 18g a shot, 5 attempts is most of a 125g bag. Often it's worth buying a kilo of something you like the look of, maybe a medium roast, so you don't find yourself changing bean just as you get the first one dialled in right.
> 
> PS does your handle have anything to do with Café Zee in Ealing? Just curious as I go there quite a lot. Oh and you can talk to me about motorbikes all you want in the off topic section


It might well be Square Mile, I'll ask when I'm in next. Sounds like I should just buy a bag of that and work on my technique.

No connection to Ealing but happy to talk bikes any time!


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> The Mignon was black and I think someone has already bought it an hour ago!
> 
> You might find that a Super Jolly will fit - especially if you use a collapsible lens hood instead of the standard hopper. Lots of people here are doing that. Or using tubes.


Ah, thanks. Some quick reading to do then to remind myself of the modding options for the SJ.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Used SJs seem to be very affordable, looking at eBay. Even if they need cleaned up a bit. Unfortunately it's a non-starter as I need something to fit under a 40cm high shelf.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Beware ebay, some of the time you might get a bargain, but you might be unlucky and get a total shed with knackered bearings, warped burr carriers etc. A set of burrs for a super jolly isn't that expensive but some of the things that get sold on there are glorified paperweights that have been messed about with or have had several tonnes of coffee through them and are being chucked out by cafés cos they're on their last legs. Best to source on here for safety's sake if going used, unless you know the history.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Good to know, thanks!


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

SJ should stand at about 37cm with the lens hood mod.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Arrrgh!









Ok, will research this mod properly then before taking the plunge.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

BaggaZee said:


> Arrrgh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @timmyjj21 is selling this one, the lens hood acts as a microhopper and allows you to push air through the throat of the grinder to force out retained grinds so that you always get the majority of the coffee that you put in the top.

This example also has other desirable mods such as the fudge funnel and a portafilter holder to replace the usual forks.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks but I'll be looking for a relatively unmolested one with standard forks if I do go for the SJ.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Correction, I can get the original forks for £25 so might be in business!


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Correction, I can get the original forks for £25 so might be in business!


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Ok, I've now spent a fair bit of time looking at Mazzer SJs and am considering going down that route, although still slightly concerned about the size. The one thing holding me back is that they are either aesthetically challenging (battered) or mechanically unknown.

Given that my new grinder will only have to grind 1 or 2 espressos per day, is the SJ a significant upgrade from the Eureka Mignon? I'm tempted to just buy a new one of those from Bella Barista.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The SJ is a completely different beast. I upgraded from a Mignon to SJ and is a much better grind consistency. It makes a massive improvement in the cup.

Mignon is still really good but the SJ is better.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks, I'm convinced! On the hunt now for a suitable SJ!

Other than genreal condition, adjustment-ring threads and actual grind, is there anything else to check when buying?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm selling a relatively nice one that's in pretty good condition : http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?29727-For-Sale-Mazzer-Super-Jolly-modded-with-standard-and-micro-hoppers-%A3225


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks MrShades but I found a 2014 model described as 'perfect', picking it up tomorrow. Fingers crossed! I've already ordered the lens hood to replace the hopper.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Sounds great - well done! Hope it was a good price too.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks. £200 will all bits present and correct. The proof will be in the grinding so I should know tonight!


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

So it's a 2014 Auto and seems to run perfectly. A few very minor scuffs are the only sign of use now that I've stripped and cleaned it.

Clean Sweep mod installed, camera hood and measurement ring from Tim ordered.

Despite looking at loads of these things I hadn't quite appreciated the size, it's huge!


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Get your rubber hopper on, lose the standard one in the loft and it'll allow you to easily open those cabinet doors then.

Looks nice!


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks. Rubber hopper should arrive today. My wife's first words on seeing it were 'Sell it'.

I think I've talked her round but it'd be easier if she drank coffee!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Raise the cupboards or lower the bench


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

So after finding it impossible to dial-in my Red Brick beans (250g, largely wasted), I read that a very narrow sweet spot may indicate worn burrs. Worth throwing £20 at so I'll be trying again tonight with my new burrs once I've run a load of cheap beans through them. This is all that's required to 'season' them, right?


----------

